
Zillow Intends to Buy and Flip Homes - gscott
https://www.wsj.com/articles/zillow-intends-to-buy-and-flip-homes-1523581268
======
NPMaxwell
This is going to require some careful work to avoid getting sued for
capitalizing on manipulating prices with their "zestimate". Maybe Zillow is
feeling confident after their legal victory
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-zillow-group-
lawsuit/zill...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-zillow-group-
lawsuit/zillow-wins-dismissal-of-zestimate-lawsuit-in-u-s-idUSKCN1B32RN)

------
hencoappel
Non-paywalled link: [https://www.mpamag.com/news/zillow-to-begin-buying-
selling-h...](https://www.mpamag.com/news/zillow-to-begin-buying-selling-
homes-directly-97727.aspx)

